# ATO Tax



## Delleyana (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi, my name is Adeline i'm a BVA. In the earliest working with Harvey Norman, I had issue when my Tax deduction is double, but I admit my mistake because wrongly ticked the information and submit direct by online. My question is, how I want to submit to ATO. I personally meet head accountant, but they not helpful and give me answer that they can't help. They ask me fix by myself. If I complain to Master HQ, it means I make big story. ATO deducted my tax 35% weekly. For financial year, my gross payment is 66,650 and my tax deduction is 21,699. When I meet my agent to do the Tax refund., he ask me to fix, that is not right at all. That should be deduct 14k to 15k. Please give me some advise, what should I do. Accountant not helpful and I know that is politic in company issue. Really need help for solution.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

You company is correct, they can do nothing for you regarding the tax you have already paid.
The ATO site states :
"If you're an Australian resident for tax purposes, the first $18,200 of your yearly income isn't taxed. This is called the tax-free threshold. You can claim the tax-free threshold to reduce the amount of tax that is withheld from your pay during the year.

When you start a job, your payer (employer) will give you a Tax file number declaration to complete. Centrelink is also a payer and they will give you this form if you apply for their payments.

You tell your payer you want to claim the tax-free threshold by answering Yes at question 8 'Do you want to claim the tax-free threshold from this payer?’

The $18,200 tax-free threshold is equivalent to:

$350 a week
$700 a fortnight
$1,517 a month.
When your taxable income exceeds the tax-free threshold you pay tax on the excess."
It appears you have failed to tick the correct box for your own situation and therefore you will need to submit a new form to enable you to claim the tax free threshold.
As far as the tax you have already paid, you should receive a refund once you submit your tax return.


----------



## Delleyana (Jul 23, 2019)

Thank u for ur replied. But the TFN i registered it by online and i put wrongly tick. I tick with double job, so that my Tax is double deduction. Because I am Bridging. When I applied a job, I just give me my TFN number so they can process my deduction from ATO.. My question is, is it possible how can I adjust back my form to ATO and to makesure I can put the right tick on. May I know what is the link to make my adjustment. Thank you.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

You will need to submit a new form to your employer.
Here is a link to the relevant ATO page where you can download the new form.


----------



## Delleyana (Jul 23, 2019)

I already submit to my employer, but the Head Quater said. I already did, well i have to submit back to ATO for adjustment. I'm not sure if this politic issue in the office or lazy issue in Head Quarter or Human Resources.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Delleyana said:


> I already submit to my employer, but the Head Quater said. I already did, well i have to submit back to ATO for adjustment. I'm not sure if this politic issue in the office or lazy issue in Head Quarter or Human Resources.


The form you gave to the employer should ensure correct deductions from the date you lodge.

To get back the tax you overpaid can only be done by lodging your tax return.

Only you, or a tax agent, can do that. Not your employer.

Do that now, and your rebate could be with you in 14 days.


----------



## Delleyana (Jul 23, 2019)

What I mean is my TFN declaration form that i did before is wrongly tick by online and i need to re-submit to put the right tick. For the tax refund, i know that will done by agent. I just want to re-submit back my tfn declaration by online or post, because their deduction now is for double job instead of 1 job.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you looked at this ATO page. 
https://www.ato.gov.au/Forms/TFN-declaration/


----------



## Delleyana (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, i thing this is the one. Not sure how to start. I thing, better i give a call. Thank you so much. very appreciated.


----------



## uzair4100 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi,
You have made mistake in question no.8 and 9 of TFN declaration form. Considering you are resident for tax purpose, this website Income Tax Calculator | Calculate Your Take Home Pay shows that for income of $66650, your tax should be around $14541. Currently, you are paying tax on non-resident rates.


----------



## Tochukwu (Oct 7, 2019)

I need international work in electrical field am in. Africa


----------

